# cataloguing party :) ENDING SOON



## GracieAnn112 (Apr 21, 2020)

[OPEN] Come to my island and let me know what you think  bring up to 15 items, the cooler the better. Do not steal anyone’s items or you will not be welcomed back! Place items either in front of the airport or on the beach to the right. DODO CODE: BQHM1


----------



## nola2424 (Apr 21, 2020)

Still open?


----------



## GracieAnn112 (Apr 21, 2020)

nola2424 said:


> Still open?


I can re-open if you’d like


----------



## Maris82084 (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## GracieAnn112 (Apr 21, 2020)

Maris82084 said:


> I would love to come


Gates are open


----------



## Maris82084 (Apr 21, 2020)

I will gather my stuff and be right over


----------



## Chknifuron (Apr 21, 2020)

GracieAnn112 said:


> [OPEN] Come to my island and let me know what you think  bring up to 15 items, the cooler the better. Do not steal anyone’s items or you will not be welcomed back! Place items either in front of the airport or on the beach to the right. DODO CODE: GP3BM


Hi, I would like to come if you are still open. This would be my first cataloging party. How does it work? Do you pick up items and then drop them again so then they would be in your catalog?


----------



## Maris82084 (Apr 21, 2020)

The code did not work


----------



## Emo (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks *Gracie *


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 21, 2020)

Im coming by if ur still open?


----------



## GracieAnn112 (Apr 21, 2020)

Chknifuron said:


> Hi, I would like to come if you are still open. This would be my first cataloging party. How does it work? Do you pick up items and then drop them again so then they would be in your catalog?


I’ll open it again since more people are interested. You gather some items (15 or more) and input the dodo code given. When you arrive you just make a pile of your belongings and look around at what others brought. If you find interest in an item you pick it up, and drop it. It’ll be placed in your catalogue once you go back to your island.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Maris82084 said:


> The code did not work


I’m making another if interested, since you already came I’ll add more items. Please bring some to let others browse 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



animal_hunter said:


> Im coming by if ur still open?


I’m re-opening if your still interested )

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Emo said:


> Thanks *Gracie *


Re-opening if you wanna stop by  Posted the new dodo code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



nola2424 said:


> Still open?


Just opened it again  come by if you want


----------



## Spiinks (Apr 21, 2020)

I am here with some items and will be here for a few more minutes in case someone else drops by to catalogue.


----------



## GracieAnn112 (Apr 22, 2020)

Spiinks said:


> I am here with some items and will be here for a few more minutes in case someone else drops by to catalogue.


I’m really sorry I went to go make chicken tenders  people haven’t been showing up I’ve been doing this on and off since 5pm


----------



## Spiinks (Apr 22, 2020)

GracieAnn112 said:


> I’m really sorry I went to go make chicken tenders  people haven’t been showing up I’ve been doing this on and off since 5pm


Oh hey! Nonono, that was just a PSA, not directed towards you. Dont sweat it.


----------

